# GPU under 10k



## faiz0210 (Mar 29, 2016)

Hey guys, unfortunately my GPU stopped working suddenly a few days back.
I was having issue like screen going off and then one day it won't turn on.
I took it to Nehru place to get it checked, but my card was working on other test  machine.
And other cards were working on mine. Tried different GPU slots, exchanged RAM slots, but it won't work on mine.
So any suggestion regarding this would be helpful otherwise suggest a new GPU.
Current Rig

AMD fx 8350
Asus M5a97 R2
500w corsair PSU
Old gfx HD 5450.
RAM 8+4 corsair vengeance
Cabinet antec

Usage would be to play latest games on medium to high settings. Not a hard core gamer except for CS 1.6 
Budget 10k 

Regards
Faisal


----------



## faiz0210 (Mar 29, 2016)

++ update

PC is booting and I can hear Windows starting sound but nothing on the screen.

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70L using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 29, 2016)

MSI GTX750Ti 2GB @ 10.4k from amazon.


----------



## pcforumguy (Mar 29, 2016)

+1 for MSI GTX750Ti 2GB.

You can get Zotac's in less than 10k with 5 yrs warranty compare to MSI's 3 yrs; but I think MSI's aesthetic quality and performance (heat dissipation rate, noise and power consumption when idle) will be much better than Zotac's. That's why I bought MSI rather than Zotac.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk


----------



## faiz0210 (Mar 29, 2016)

Okay so should I just order MSI one??
And any idea what's wrong with the current card, why won't it work on my board?

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## faiz0210 (Apr 8, 2016)

I went with zotac 960 4gb.

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------

